# Community Supporters???



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 19, 2003)

Morrus, (or anyone of you cool admins that can answer me this...)
I signed up for a communtiy supporter account via PayPal just minutes (and I'm really not exaggerating, here) before Morrus made his announcement about not using PayPal anymore.  I'm not exactly sure what do to.  As far as I remember, PayPal does keep a record of what you've paid, but I haven't checked my PayPal account in quite a while.... 

Answer here or drop me a line at JShadow007@hotmail.com, please


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, will you check your Paypal account to see if the money went through? In the mean time, I've made you a community supporter; just bump this when Morrus gets back from vacation.

Thanks!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, P-Kitty--you're a gentleman and an aspiring GMs idol! 

I'm not quite sure how to show YOU that i've paid, but according to the history in Paypal, which i did download to my computer, i have paid.


----------



## Fevil (Feb 22, 2003)

I also paid for community supporter on 7th dec.

Here are the details I recieved from paypal at the time I purchased it:

Amount: $25.00
Currency: U.S. Dollars
Transaction ID: 1AL01785UJ702644W
Quantity: 1
Item/Product Name: EN World Community Supporter Member Account - 1 Year
Item/Product Number: 002
Buyer: Lee Scolin


My email is fevil@msn.com if you have any further questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fevil (Feb 23, 2003)

Bumped to get Morrus' attention.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 23, 2003)

Fevil, I've made you a Community Supporter - and thank you!  Morrus will sort out the payment issue.

In the mean time, go search stuff.


----------



## Fevil (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank ye kindly


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for fixing that, PC!


----------



## brak1 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just noticed Morrus' announcement.  I emailed you, Morrus (Ia couple of weeks ago), but figured I'd post here as well.  I paid for a community supporter account on the 30th of December.  Here's the info:

Amount: $25.00
Currency: U.S. Dollars
Transaction ID: 1MH0580949849741M
Quantity: 1
Item/Product Name: EN World Community Supporter Member Account - 1 Year
Item/Product Number: 002
Buyer: Robert Cram
Message:
Username: brak1

Special title: Amateur Fortean

Did you actually end up getting the money?  I'd feel pretty sucky about bugging you about this if you didn't get it.  I thought that PayPal had released the funds?

email: moenbob@suscom-maine.net or
moenbob@rcn.com

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2003)

OK, that's done, brak1.

I got the money eventually, but the PayPal account ended up being closed, which makes it very dififcult for me to check which I've processed and which I haven't - I'm sure that there are probably a few more to do, so here's hoping they speak up!


----------



## brak1 (Feb 26, 2003)

Mucho gracias!


----------



## Kyramus (Mar 3, 2003)

I've sent an email to both Morrus and Piratecat.

I'm copy pasting the transaction number here as well.


Date: Tue, 31 Dec 2002 16:20:35 -0800 
From: service@paypal.com
To: kyramus@yahoo.com 
Subject: Receipt for your Payment 

This email confirms that you have paid 
russmorrissey@hotmail.com $25.00 
using PayPal.
This credit card transaction will appear on your bill 
as "PAYPAL*EN WORLD".

------------------------------
Payment Details:
------------------------------

Amount: $25.00
Currency: U.S. Dollars
Transaction ID: 73249405PP449270H
Quantity: 1
Item/Product Name: EN World Community Supporter Member 
Account - 1 Year
Item/Product Number: 002
Buyer: xxx
Message:
Kyramus


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm handling Community Supporter stuff later today; I'll do it then, and email you a confirmation!


----------



## Kyramus (Mar 3, 2003)

thank you thank you thank you thank you. and did I say... Thank you!!!!!





<waits patiently to do searches> hehehehehe


----------

